# New Setup...Almost



## AFTACP (Jan 17, 2015)

I finally purchased a light tent and pair of studio lights to aid in my pen photography efforts.  The camera being used is a Nikon D3200.  I need to get a macro lens, but the pictures seem much better with the diffused light.  These were taken without the white sheet that came with the tent (having a hard time getting the wrinkles out ) but I plan on replacing the white sheet with a mirror or white poster board possibly?  Thoughts?  A tripod was not used as I need to purchase one.  The pens attached are a Leopardwood slimline, Amboyna Burl Cigar Pen and Wenge slimline.  Comments and suggestions please!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll offer my opinion, but that's all it is, my opinion.

A macro lens is a great thing to have and lots of fun, but I rarely use mine for pen photography.  I have a good quality 24-70mm zoom that I find myself using for all my pen shots.  Much more versatile for framing shots without having to move the tripod.

I found some nice thick mat paper (really more like thin board) at Hobby Lobby (colorline brand).  Sheets are 19" x 25" for $2.99.  Good quality paper with no splotches or other blemishes.  All sorts of colors available, but I bought white, black and grey for photo backgrounds.  No wrinkles (but I suspect it will crease if you bend it, but for $2.99 it's not a big loss and with a little care it shouldn't be a problem).  Makes a graceful sweep in the light tent.  Doesn't seem to have a static charge to attract every piece of dust on the planet like some other backgrounds I've used.

Ed


----------

